# Eterna Kontiki Four Hands



## krisp1 (Feb 16, 2011)

One of those watches I always wanted but never had a chance to try it on or even see it live. 
Finally decided to make a purchase and here it is:


Four hands 7 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


Four hands by kr1sp1, on Flickr


Four hands 4 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


Four hands 2 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


Kontiki 4 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


Four hands 6 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful watch, I hope to add a Kontiki to my collection some day.


----------



## Bitchy Ploughman (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been looking for the best place to buy this from, can you share where you bought this please?

Thanks, BP.

Also, I would appreciate it if you could tell me the exact model number, is it the 1592.41.41.0217?


----------



## krisp1 (Feb 16, 2011)

*****y Ploughman said:


> I've been looking for the best place to buy this from, can you share where you bought this please?
> 
> Thanks, BP.
> 
> Also, I would appreciate it if you could tell me the exact model number, is it the 1592.41.41.0217?


I bought this watch from Swiss Direct.

Model number 1592.41.41.0217


----------



## Bitchy Ploughman (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for getting back to me on that. It's on my buy list now.

I love the detail on the inner disc on the face, truly original.

Thanks again for posting the pictures, best I can find on the Internet.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful. Wear in good health
cheers


----------



## Bitchy Ploughman (Dec 19, 2012)

krisp1 said:


> I bought this watch from Swiss Direct.
> 
> Model number 1592.41.41.0217


I went to Swiss Direct but I can't find it, I'm assuming that they only have them in once in a while it they have to source one for you?


----------



## krisp1 (Feb 16, 2011)

*****y Ploughman said:


> I went to Swiss Direct but I can't find it, I'm assuming that they only have them in once in a while it they have to source one for you?


You need to fill in the form with watch details (model number, etc.) and your e-mail. 
You then get the e-mail back from them with the price for the particular watch.


----------



## Bitchy Ploughman (Dec 19, 2012)

krisp1 said:


> You need to fill in the form with watch details (model number, etc.) and your e-mail.
> You then get the e-mail back from them with the price for the particular watch.


Oh right ok thank you very much.

New to this game so appreciate the help.

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

This watch grabbed me a long time ago when topale started the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/post-your-best-watch-photos-514717.html
2 months ago he wrote a great review of the watch https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/eterna-kontiki-four-hands-765677.html
Beautiful timepiece and your photos are amazing.


----------



## Bo-CuL (Nov 23, 2011)

Pulled the trigger after seeing this post and Topale's. Couldn't be happier! :-d


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Definitely a looker. Really like the smaller inner dial with the 24 hours on it, a lot of fine detail.


----------



## STeveZ (Jul 15, 2006)

I stumbled on this thread and thought I'd add my KT 4 Hand:


----------

